# DIY fifthwheel rebuild



## smokybandit (Jan 5, 2017)

Started with a free 1988 Excel 37' fifth wheel. Found quiet a bit of water and termite damage, this is my journey in rebuilding it.


----------



## smokybandit (Jan 5, 2017)

Thought I would make it easier for you guys to look at the photos by posting a link to the album I have going on facebook. Album is set to public so shouldn't be any trouble viewing them. Most of the first half of pictures are before I started demo. Goal is to have it redone and be in between $5,000-$6,000 total rebuild cost.

Here is the link
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741831.100000539288901&type=1&l=36f46d21f5


----------



## RVRoofCoatings (Feb 25, 2016)

[MENTION=23265]smokybandit[/MENTION], up till now which I have seen in your facebook album of your journey to rebuild fifth wheel looks great. What is the current status? For roofing which product you have used?


----------



## Jennifer Morgon (Dec 24, 2015)

Rebuilding of fifth wheel is not a big deal in today’s modern era. There are multiple ideas and suggestions all over the internet that we can do on our own. Fixing of leaking and cracking issues must be done initially and rest of the things can be done after that. Renovation and DIY changings are quite easy with the assistance of your partner. Leaking issues can be fixed by a DIY solution, or sealant and one of the best sealants that is suggested is Butyl Liquid Rubber and it can be poured directly on the cracks and leaks. There is no need of any primer or thinner just put directly on the spot.​


----------

